# Error code: middlemindError



## wongac

I am receiving the following error from my TIVO app (on iOS) when I click on My Shows or Manage: The app is having trouble connecting to TIVO service. Please check you network connection and try again. If the problem persists, you may need to call Customer Support. Error code: middlemindError.

All network connections are fine and I have rebooted the BOLT multiple times and have deleted and reinstalled the TIVO multiple times with the same error message. Spent over an hour on the phone with TIVO support and no resolution.

Has anyone encountered this issue and was able to resolve it?

Thanks!


----------



## NorthAlabama

i vaguely remember the error, but only once, and a long time ago - was it a password error? you may want to try the "reset password" link, but please don't hold me responsible if i'm wrong.


----------



## lhvetinari

wongac said:


> I am receiving the following error from my TIVO app (on iOS) when I click on My Shows or Manage: The app is having trouble connecting to TIVO service. Please check you network connection and try again. If the problem persists, you may need to call Customer Support. Error code: middlemindError.
> 
> All network connections are fine and I have rebooted the BOLT multiple times and have deleted and reinstalled the TIVO multiple times with the same error message. Spent over an hour on the phone with TIVO support and no resolution.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this issue and was able to resolve it?
> 
> Thanks!


Middlemind (or Mind) is the TiVo remote server. These errors usually mean either the Tivo cloud servers have conked out, or the app can't get to them. Sign out, make sure the app is updated, sign back in. If it still doesn't work wait awhile.


----------



## mike-d

I am getting the middleminderror on my iPad today. It has been sporadic lately but now getting it 100%.


----------



## jeffrypennock

mike-d said:


> I am getting the middleminderror on my iPad today. It has been sporadic lately but now getting it 100%.


I'm having this problem too. It's 100% of the time for one of my boxes, intermittent on another. The problems started midday today. I'm also experiencing problems with online.tivo.com, so it's not just the iOS app. Down detector reports that a small number of other users are also experiencing issues downdetector.com/status/tivo/ . I wanted to check status.tivo.com to see if they knew they had an outage...but that website doesn't appear to work anymore. I tried to alert TiVo tech support via their chat function of an outage; the support agent told me they officially didn't have an outage but she'd heard rumors that iOS users were having trouble, however not-enough users had reported the problem to escalate it for further investigation/resolution. She also said she'd heard Android users weren't impacted. I told her it wasn't just iOS because I was also having trouble with online.tivo.com. She then wanted me to do a bunch of trouble shooting steps that weren't relevant and I didn't have time for; but she said she couldn't escalate my report to help meet the threshold for investigation unless I did the trouble shooting steps...so it was net unhelpful, though not particularly her fault. I thought I would post here so that a few people who do have time to play the role of squeaky wheel can help get us to a resolution since I unfortunately couldn't do my part.


----------



## mblloyd

jeffrypennock said:


> I'm having this problem too. It's 100% of the time for one of my boxes, intermittent on another. The problems started midday today. I'm also experiencing problems with online.tivo.com, so it's not just the iOS app. Down detector reports that a small number of other users are also experiencing issues downdetector.com/status/tivo/ . I wanted to check status.tivo.com to see if they knew they had an outage...but that website doesn't appear to work anymore. I tried to alert TiVo tech support via their chat function of an outage; the support agent told me they officially didn't have an outage but she'd heard rumors that iOS users were having trouble, however not-enough users had reported the problem to escalate it for further investigation/resolution. She also said she'd heard Android users weren't impacted. I told her it wasn't just iOS because I was also having trouble with online.tivo.com. She then wanted me to do a bunch of trouble shooting steps that weren't relevant and I didn't have time for; but she said she couldn't escalate my report to help meet the threshold for investigation unless I did the trouble shooting steps...so it was net unhelpful, though not particularly her fault. I thought I would post here so that a few people who do have time to play the role of squeaky wheel can help get us to a resolution since I unfortunately couldn't do my part.


I have the same thing on my iPad, however, it is accompanied with the Bolt stuck trying to boot up.
I reported it to Customer Service as advised on the the TiVo generated screen. I was offered a new DVR with continued lifetime for $199.00 by TiVo, but preferred to jump ship to Xfinity. And feeling quite relieved.


----------



## HTH

I'm getting it consistently on one of my four accessible TiVos: the newest, a TiVo Edge. All operations via the app produce the error. Additionally, accessing the TiVo Edge through a TiVo mini and a Slingbox I can't get it to open any folder containing shows: it just spins the wait graphic forever. I only have access through the mini via Slingbox or though the iOS app (iPhone 7 Plus), no physical access or other platforms. The Edge is running the newer version of the interface so I can't access the unit as primary unit directly via the mini without upgrading the mini's UI. My TiVo Bolt is my primary unit. The other two are TiVo Elites.

If it matters, I'm accessing it in Nebraska from France via a VPN.


----------



## mblloyd

mblloyd said:


> I have the same thing on my iPad, however, it is accompanied with the Bolt stuck trying to boot up.
> I reported it to Customer Service as advised on the the TiVo generated screen. I was offered a new DVR with continued lifetime for $199.00 by TiVo, but preferred to jump ship to Xfinity. And feeling quite relieved.


Additional input regarding boot failure and middlemind error: it happened after I turned on the Standby mode.


----------



## Myshmupy

I am getting that code now… I am away and planned on using my TiVo stream remote for the next three months. NO customer Service available!!! Research is showing I need to be at my home and try to reset everything. I am 2000 miles away. I have had TiVo since it first came out. I currently have 2 minis and a bolt… I may have to jump ship… so pissed off…. I have no ever where I am staying… stuck with nothing for three months!!! Will try to speak to them late Monday since they have limited hours and they are west coast hours. They are no longer WORTH THE MONEY


----------



## Myshmupy

mblloyd said:


> Additional input regarding boot failure and middlemind error: it happened after I turned on the Standby mode.


This is so annoying&#8230;. Are you at your TiVo home or away from home?


----------



## milrtime

I have a new TiVo Edge and it has had this problem from day 1. Been very frustrated.

Android App or Tivo online - doesn't matter both give me the middleminderrror.

If anyone has a solution I am ready to try it out.


----------



## thebirdman1_61

I have had the “middlemindError” for months now on my Edge. I had a Bolt until it failed last Spring. TiVo replaced it with a “refurbished” Edge for $199. I was on the phone with 4 different reps for hours and their only solution was to sell me another Edge. I am SOOOO disgusted with TiVo’s DIS-service that I vowed to never spend another dime on their equipment. Question: Does the Xfinity DVR allow downloading, as well as streaming remote like the TiVo DVR. I travel extensively, and this is an important aspect of my DVR choice.


----------



## Worf

I don't believe the X1 does. However you get access to the app, so that may offer the ability to download, and will offer the ability to stream programming. You may need a VPN though if your travel takes you outside the US.


----------



## WVZR1

Is your travel all 'in country'? If yes the Xfinity TVE(TV Everywhere) would do you well. Network availability depends on your physical location, costs nothing to try. What do you use for a display while traveling? I don't know that it will do your DVR content but I believe it will do VOD. I have a Niece that uses my Xfinity with TVE. The XG1V4 box is also a very good performer for home use. Very Good!!

Watch TV Live and On Demand with Xfinity Stream - Xfinity Support


----------



## thebirdman1_61

WVZR1 said:


> Is your travel all 'in country'? If yes the Xfinity TVE(TV Everywhere) would do you well. Network availability depends on your physical location, costs nothing to try. What do you use for a display while traveling? I don't know that it will do your DVR content but I believe it will do VOD. I have a Niece that uses my Xfinity with TVE. The XG1V4 box is also a very good performer for home use. Very Good!!
> 
> Watch TV Live and On Demand with Xfinity Stream - Xfinity Support


Thank you for the tip! I use my iPad with the TiVo app to download shows from home to watch when I'm in Airplane Mode. I can also stream recorded shows on the road. That is, when the TiVo equipment is working properly, which is rare.


----------



## thebirdman1_61

Well, this is rich!! I tried changing my e-mail and password on TiVo.com to see if that had any effect on the “middlemindError.” After doing so, I was unable to log into my TiVo app on the iPad. I called TiVo Tech Support and actually spoke to a knowledgeable rep that knew more than how to read a script. She said that THEY had to authorize the account on their end in order for the new e-mail and password to work on the app. Furthermore, and this is the BIG news, the “middlemindError” has been reported by multiple users on multiple platforms (Edge, Roamio, etc.) since OCTOBER!!! They are just now troubleshooting the issue, and have no idea how to resolve it, but it is definitely a problem on THEIR end not with the consumer equipment. Thank goodness I didn’t fall for the “you need to buy new equipment” tactic so commonly used by TiVo to fix all problems…


----------



## PGLJunk99

thebirdman1_61 said:


> I have had the "middlemindError" for months now on my Edge. I had a Bolt until it failed last Spring. TiVo replaced it with a "refurbished" Edge for $199. I was on the phone with 4 different reps for hours and their only solution was to sell me another Edge. I am SOOOO disgusted with TiVo's DIS-service that I vowed to never spend another dime on their equipment. Question: Does the Xfinity DVR allow downloading, as well as streaming remote *like the TiVo DVR*. I travel extensively, and this is an important aspect of my DVR choice.


Not exactly like Tivo.
I have Xfinity cable/internet, but I do not use their cable box/equipment. I would rather own than rent.

With the service, they offer a Cloud DVR which stores up to 20 hours of content. You access the cloud via the Stream App (iOS or Android). 
You can download your recordings to your device or stream live TV (sports blackout restrictions apply).

The biggest difference I have noticed thus far is Streaming while the program is still recording.
Say I get back to the hotel an hour after kickoff, I have to wait until the game is over to access the recording.
With Tivo (when it works), I can start the game when I get back to the hotel and fast forward through the commercials/timeouts and perhaps catch up to live before the game ends.

So, if you have Xfinity Cable and Internet (don't know if you need both), you can Try the Stream App service and no additional cost... I use the cloud as a back up in order to watch my local news while on the road. I record the 4am News, but don't wake up until 5am.

I would fall in love with Tivo again if they would update their App and fix these streaming issues. 
I used to transfer movies from the PC to the Series3, but lost that capability in 2014. Now with Smart TVs, I don't need Tivo to be my media server anymore. 
Ah well.


----------



## thebirdman1_61

PGLJunk99 said:


> Not exactly like Tivo.
> I have Xfinity cable/internet, but I do not use their cable box/equipment. I would rather own than rent.
> 
> With the service, they offer a Cloud DVR which stores up to 20 hours of content. You access the cloud via the Stream App (iOS or Android).
> You can download your recordings to your device or stream live TV (sports blackout restrictions apply).
> 
> The biggest difference I have noticed thus far is Streaming while the program is still recording.
> Say I get back to the hotel an hour after kickoff, I have to wait until the game is over to access the recording.
> With Tivo (when it works), I can start the game when I get back to the hotel and fast forward through the commercials/timeouts and perhaps catch up to live before the game ends.
> 
> So, if you have Xfinity Cable and Internet (don't know if you need both), you can Try the Stream App service and no additional cost... I use the cloud as a back up in order to watch my local news while on the road. I record the 4am News, but don't wake up until 5am.
> 
> I would fall in love with Tivo again if they would update their App and fix these streaming issues.
> I used to transfer movies from the PC to the Series3, but lost that capability in 2014. Now with Smart TVs, I don't need Tivo to be my media server anymore.
> Ah well.


Thank you very much for the update. Seems like TiVo has partially resolved the MiddlemindError, but only partially. Such promising technology, but unfortunately, from a company that over-promises and can't deliver.


----------



## jfjoyner3

wongac said:


> I am receiving the following error from my TIVO app (on iOS) when I click on My Shows or Manage: The app is having trouble connecting to TIVO service. Please check you network connection and try again. If the problem persists, you may need to call Customer Support. Error code: middlemindError.
> 
> All network connections are fine and I have rebooted the BOLT multiple times and have deleted and reinstalled the TIVO multiple times with the same error message. Spent over an hour on the phone with TIVO support and no resolution.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this issue and was able to resolve it?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I have been having this problem for weeks along with other problems with TiVo. Recently TiVo has become a very problem-plagued and unreliable service.


----------



## jfjoyner3

thebirdman1_61 said:


> Well, this is rich!! I tried changing my e-mail and password on TiVo.com to see if that had any effect on the "middlemindError." After doing so, I was unable to log into my TiVo app on the iPad. I called TiVo Tech Support and actually spoke to a knowledgeable rep that knew more than how to read a script. She said that THEY had to authorize the account on their end in order for the new e-mail and password to work on the app. Furthermore, and this is the BIG news, the "middlemindError" has been reported by multiple users on multiple platforms (Edge, Roamio, etc.) since OCTOBER!!! They are just now troubleshooting the issue, and have no idea how to resolve it, but it is definitely a problem on THEIR end not with the consumer equipment. Thank goodness I didn't fall for the "you need to buy new equipment" tactic so commonly used by TiVo to fix all problems&#8230;


TiVos customer service is disgusting.


----------



## jfjoyner3

mblloyd said:


> I have the same thing on my iPad, however, it is accompanied with the Bolt stuck trying to boot up.
> I reported it to Customer Service as advised on the the TiVo generated screen. I was offered a new DVR with continued lifetime for $199.00 by TiVo, but preferred to jump ship to Xfinity. And feeling quite relieved.


Yes, I'm looking to move away from TiVo too. Based on the lousy quality of their service, they deserve to go out of business.


----------



## Don Simard

I just finished chat with Tivo online support. They said their s/w engineering team is working on it and the problem is with the phone app (Android on my end). I can "see" both Tivos remotely and it has some connectivity as it accurately reports the capacity level (100% on my Edge and 8% on my Roamio).

transcript below for the interested.

Chat Started: Wednesday, January 05, 2022, 08:09:16 (-0800)Chat Origin: Snap In ChatAgent Hazel( 2s ) Hazel: Thank you for contacting TiVo Chat Support, my name is Hazel and I am happy to assist you.
( 18s ) Hazel: Hi Donald, how may I help you today?
( 28s ) sim: i keep seeing a Error Code:middlemindErrod when trying to use Tivo app outside my network
( 32s ) sim: sounds like it s at your end
( 1m 10s ) Hazel: I am sorry to hear that you are getting that Error in using TiVo Mobile App.
( 1m 22s ) Hazel: May I know when did this issue start?
( 1m 28s ) sim: i just restarted the Tivo as suggested
( 1m 43s ) sim: it has been ongoing problem but I only access rarely
( 1m 55s ) sim: it failed me this past week but been a problem much longer
( 2m 22s ) Hazel: Thank you for the information. Let me check your network status here.
( 3m 27s ) sim: i checked the status earlier and it connected.
( 4m 59s ) Hazel: That&#39;s good to hear, But if I may ask, when was the last time that you rebooted your modem/router?
( 5m 13s ) sim: yesterday when we had a power outage
( 5m 22s ) sim: the problem was BEFORE that event
( 5m 52s ) sim: now I see an C113 weeoe when trying to conenct
( 6m 56s ) Hazel: Got it. I need to gather some information here. Can you please provide me the data ?
( 7m 6s ) sim: but it succeeded the send attempt
( 7m 15s ) sim: i connected now
( 7m 19s ) Hazel: -TiVo App Version for Android & IOS:
-Router model:
-Modem Model:
-ISP Provider:
( 7m 28s ) sim: i am on FIOS
( 7m 34s ) sim: using their GIG Router
( 8m 9s ) sim: how do I find the version of the Android Tivo App
( 9m 37s ) Hazel: You can check on Settings Menu of your device.
( 9m 59s ) sim: the app shows a setup problem and out-of-home streaming is not permitted
( 10m 22s ) Hazel: You are using an Android right?
( 10m 36s ) Hazel: I mean the mobile device.
( 10m 41s ) sim: version 4.8.1-1415479 (27285534)
( 10m 43s ) sim: yes android
( 10m 58s ) sim: OnePlus 8T
( 11m 0s ) Hazel: Perfect.
( 11m 5s ) Hazel: Thank you.
( 12m 0s ) Hazel: Now, can you check on the your TiVo DVR Settings? Please navigate Menu > Settings > Remote ,Cable Card and Devices > Network Remote Control > it should be ALLOWED
( 12m 28s ) sim: it is Allowed
( 12m 39s ) Hazel: Good.
( 12m 47s ) sim: i toggled it
( 13m 25s ) sim: same result BUT it reports 100% Full so there seems there is some connectivity
( 13m 41s ) Hazel: Actually, the reason I needed these data to associate this case to a known issue in Mobile App on TiVo.
( 14m 15s ) Hazel: We apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are working on getting this fixed as quickly as possible.
( 14m 26s ) sim: it has been on-going for months
( 14m 35s ) sim: and it comes and goes....
( 14m 40s ) sim: not the 1st time I have reported
( 14m 50s ) sim: what is the timeline or ETA to see it fixed
( 14m 56s ) Hazel: I understand. That is why our Software Engineers and working hard on these.
( 16m 32s ) Hazel: For now, we do not have an estimated time of resolution yet but once it is resolved you will receive email notification for update.
( 17m 14s ) sim: is the problem at the APP end or the Tivo box, should it behave the same with my other Tivo
( 17m 50s ) sim: it reports my other device @ 8% full so there is some network connectivity FYI
( 18m 1s ) Hazel: It is an issue on the App itself.
( 18m 46s ) sim: prob a very low priority on your bug list?

patience only lasts so long but nothing you can do but relay the company line
( 18m 53s ) sim: thanks for the update
( 19m 58s ) Hazel: We will surely update you. And your patience is highly appreciated as we are still working on this.
( 20m 8s ) sim: bye
( 20m 28s ) Hazel: Please feel free to visit our customer support website at support.tivo.com for more troubleshooting steps. And to view and make changes to your account information, visit tivo.com/myaccount.
( 20m 33s ) Hazel: We appreciate your loyalty. Again, my name is Hazel. Thank you for contacting TiVo. Have a great day!

______________________________________________________________

This email and any attachments may contain confidential and privileged material for the sole use of the intended recipient. Any review, copying, or distribution of this email (or any attachments) by others is prohibited. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender immediately and permanently delete this email and any attachments. No employee or agent of TiVo Inc. is authorized to conclude any binding agreement on behalf of TiVo Inc. by email. Binding agreements with TiVo Inc. may only be made by a signed written agreement.​


----------



## jfjoyner3

Don Simard said:


> I just finished chat with Tivo online support. They said their s/w engineering team is working on it and the problem is with the phone app (Android on my end). I can "see" both Tivos remotely and it has some connectivity as it accurately reports the capacity level (100% on my Edge and 8% on my Roamio).
> 
> transcript below for the interested.
> 
> Chat Started: Wednesday, January 05, 2022, 08:09:16 (-0800)Chat Origin: Snap In ChatAgent Hazel( 2s ) Hazel: Thank you for contacting TiVo Chat Support, my name is Hazel and I am happy to assist you.
> ( 18s ) Hazel: Hi Donald, how may I help you today?
> ( 28s ) sim: i keep seeing a Error Code:middlemindErrod when trying to use Tivo app outside my network
> ( 32s ) sim: sounds like it s at your end
> ( 1m 10s ) Hazel: I am sorry to hear that you are getting that Error in using TiVo Mobile App.
> ( 1m 22s ) Hazel: May I know when did this issue start?
> ( 1m 28s ) sim: i just restarted the Tivo as suggested
> ( 1m 43s ) sim: it has been ongoing problem but I only access rarely
> ( 1m 55s ) sim: it failed me this past week but been a problem much longer
> ( 2m 22s ) Hazel: Thank you for the information. Let me check your network status here.
> ( 3m 27s ) sim: i checked the status earlier and it connected.
> ( 4m 59s ) Hazel: That&#39;s good to hear, But if I may ask, when was the last time that you rebooted your modem/router?
> ( 5m 13s ) sim: yesterday when we had a power outage
> ( 5m 22s ) sim: the problem was BEFORE that event
> ( 5m 52s ) sim: now I see an C113 weeoe when trying to conenct
> ( 6m 56s ) Hazel: Got it. I need to gather some information here. Can you please provide me the data ?
> ( 7m 6s ) sim: but it succeeded the send attempt
> ( 7m 15s ) sim: i connected now
> ( 7m 19s ) Hazel: -TiVo App Version for Android & IOS:
> -Router model:
> -Modem Model:
> -ISP Provider:
> ( 7m 28s ) sim: i am on FIOS
> ( 7m 34s ) sim: using their GIG Router
> ( 8m 9s ) sim: how do I find the version of the Android Tivo App
> ( 9m 37s ) Hazel: You can check on Settings Menu of your device.
> ( 9m 59s ) sim: the app shows a setup problem and out-of-home streaming is not permitted
> ( 10m 22s ) Hazel: You are using an Android right?
> ( 10m 36s ) Hazel: I mean the mobile device.
> ( 10m 41s ) sim: version 4.8.1-1415479 (27285534)
> ( 10m 43s ) sim: yes android
> ( 10m 58s ) sim: OnePlus 8T
> ( 11m 0s ) Hazel: Perfect.
> ( 11m 5s ) Hazel: Thank you.
> ( 12m 0s ) Hazel: Now, can you check on the your TiVo DVR Settings? Please navigate Menu > Settings > Remote ,Cable Card and Devices > Network Remote Control > it should be ALLOWED
> ( 12m 28s ) sim: it is Allowed
> ( 12m 39s ) Hazel: Good.
> ( 12m 47s ) sim: i toggled it
> ( 13m 25s ) sim: same result BUT it reports 100% Full so there seems there is some connectivity
> ( 13m 41s ) Hazel: Actually, the reason I needed these data to associate this case to a known issue in Mobile App on TiVo.
> ( 14m 15s ) Hazel: We apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are working on getting this fixed as quickly as possible.
> ( 14m 26s ) sim: it has been on-going for months
> ( 14m 35s ) sim: and it comes and goes....
> ( 14m 40s ) sim: not the 1st time I have reported
> ( 14m 50s ) sim: what is the timeline or ETA to see it fixed
> ( 14m 56s ) Hazel: I understand. That is why our Software Engineers and working hard on these.
> ( 16m 32s ) Hazel: For now, we do not have an estimated time of resolution yet but once it is resolved you will receive email notification for update.
> ( 17m 14s ) sim: is the problem at the APP end or the Tivo box, should it behave the same with my other Tivo
> ( 17m 50s ) sim: it reports my other device @ 8% full so there is some network connectivity FYI
> ( 18m 1s ) Hazel: It is an issue on the App itself.
> ( 18m 46s ) sim: prob a very low priority on your bug list?
> 
> patience only lasts so long but nothing you can do but relay the company line
> ( 18m 53s ) sim: thanks for the update
> ( 19m 58s ) Hazel: We will surely update you. And your patience is highly appreciated as we are still working on this.
> ( 20m 8s ) sim: bye
> ( 20m 28s ) Hazel: Please feel free to visit our customer support website at support.tivo.com for more troubleshooting steps. And to view and make changes to your account information, visit tivo.com/myaccount.
> ( 20m 33s ) Hazel: We appreciate your loyalty. Again, my name is Hazel. Thank you for contacting TiVo. Have a great day!
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> This email and any attachments may contain confidential and privileged material for the sole use of the intended recipient. Any review, copying, or distribution of this email (or any attachments) by others is prohibited. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender immediately and permanently delete this email and any attachments. No employee or agent of TiVo Inc. is authorized to conclude any binding agreement on behalf of TiVo Inc. by email. Binding agreements with TiVo Inc. may only be made by a signed written agreement.​


The TiVo person's explanation is pathetic. TiVo service is disgusting.


----------



## vitodim

I just chatted with support and their solution totally worked.
TiVo App > Go to Settings > Scroll all the way to the bottom > Click "Reset App"
You'll need to log back into the app and set up streaming again, but it worked. I did this on my iPad and iPhone and both are working now.
I hope this helps!


----------



## bruce_8324

I also started having this problem consistently back in mid-November across 4 iOS devices. I've contacted Support several times, but so far to no avail. I tried resetting as vitodim suggested, but I still got the error.


----------



## jfjoyner3

vitodim said:


> I just chatted with support and their solution totally worked.
> TiVo App > Go to Settings > Scroll all the way to the bottom > Click "Reset App"
> You'll need to log back into the app and set up streaming again, but it worked. I did this on my iPad and iPhone and both are working now.
> I hope this helps!


Maybe this worked for you but not for me. TIVO support sucks.


----------



## HTH

Update: in France again, and can’t access the TiVo Edge. Can access Bolt and two Elites fine. For a week or two I was able to go to the Guide tab and back to My Shows and could get in, but now that has stopped working around the problem. I am able to access the Edge (and the others) through a TiVo Mini hooked up to a Slingbox. The Edge is using a newer interface than the others though so I can’t schedule anything new on it remotely, not even through the Slingbox. No Manage access on the iPhone app either.


----------



## JKR123

I have also been experiencing this same issue for several weeks. It only impacts my Roamio and not my Bolts. I tried the Reset App workaround but that didn’t work for me. I reported this issue to TiVo support today. They provided a workaround which was to toggle the Network remote control off and back on, then do 2 service connections, reboot the TiVo, then log out of the app and back in. Of course this doesn’t help if you are not physically at the box in question which is why you are using the app to connect to it. TiVo support said this is a known issue and added my box to the list of impacted boxes. Hopefully they will get this fixed soon.


----------



## mortax

*how i fixed the middlemindError error*

i've been dealing with massively flaky TiVo communication for years. when i upgraded my Bolt to an Edge:

i was only able to see the Bolt from my Edge occasionally. rebooting various TiVos worked for a little while, sometimes.
i managed to copy a few shows from my Bolt to my Edge but never all of them.
using TiVo Online, i was able to copy a few more, but that never worked very reliably.
cTiVo could not never see my TiVos unless i explicitly entered their IP addresses.
lastly, using the TiVo app worked for my Bolt but always got a middlemindError error for my Edge.
this lead me to pretty much give up on ever transferring files from my Bolt, which i had planned to sell. it also meant that scheduling a recording when not at home was more likely to be impossible than to work. it was a very sad state of affairs.

i bought the Edge when we lived in another house. we had fiber to the house (1gb up/1gb down) connected to my wifi/router and plugged into a new Netgear ProSAFE GE116E switch. both TiVos were plugged into the switch. pretty standard.

when we moved, i switched to an AmpliFi Alien mesh setup, with the ProSAFE switch hanging off of a second AmpliFi Allen router (acting as a meshpoint). as in our previous house, my TiVos were not discoverable, could only see each other sporadically, and could not transfer shows between them.

i recently made three changes:

i upgraded my router with a UniFi Dream Router. i do not think this made any difference.
i extended the ethernet into the media room with a cable.
i swapped my Netgear ProSAFE GE116E switch with a UniFi Switch Lite 16 PoE.
everything now works:

the TiVo app connects quickly and sees both TiVos, all of my recordings on each box, and lets me view and change settings.
i was able to transfer 300+ shows from my Bolt to my Edge easily from TiVo Online. box to box transfers also works in the UI.
cTiVo can find my boxes using the normal _discovery_ process.
i was able to download a program using cTiVo. easy peasy.
in short. *everything* now works as it should.

i don't know why the changes i made should have fix things. changing to a directly wired internet connection could be helpful, but i had that in my last house (which a much, much faster internet connection). changing the switch seems the most likely -- but only if something was oddly misconfigured on my Netgear switch. not sure.

whatever the reason, i thought others might find the tale interesting and - ideally - helpful.

cheers!


----------



## HTH

Back from France. Still can’t access Edge from app in my own home on my LAN. (Running the iPad app freshly installed on my new MacBook Pro complains that it’s been modified and refuses to access content.) And now at home using the TiVo Mini to access the Edge I’m getting an SH06 error saying my Edge is on another account, yet it is listed on my account on TiVo.com.

The Edge is the newest box on my account, has the most free space, the most tuners, and lifetime service, and it gives me the most headaches.


----------



## HTH

Oh, and the TiVo.com/help/SH06 link it gives is 404. Same with an O instead of a zero.

Turns out the Edge, with Lifetime service, ran out of guide data on the 12th. Restarting it got it accessible both from the Mini and app. No more middlemindError. I’ll have to wait and see if it gets data overnight. It has already missed all non-manual recordings since Thursday, and Sunday evening (tonight) is my biggest recording night and it missed it all.

Running out of data really should be reported to any TiVo Minis and apps accessing the device. Maybe also via an e-mail and/or text message. And really not happen for an All-In unit! But as I was still in France, if I were relying only on this Edge without direct access, I would have been unable to correct the situation.


----------



## Scott Johns

I removed the app and reinstalled it, now works fine.

‘FROM TIVO SUPPORT

This is a response to your concern about getting a "middlemind" error on your TiVo App. We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you. However, we would be glad to help.

To fix the issue, please follow the following steps below. Make sure that you are home and connected to your mobile device to the same network as your TiVo device.

1. Uninstall the TiVo App.

2. On the TiVo device, make sure to enable Network Remote Control setting. To do that, navigate from HOME > Menu > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Network Remote Control.

3. Run the TiVo Service Connection twice. Navigate from HOME > MENU > SETTINGS > NETWORK SETTINGS > TiVo Service Connection.

4. Restart DVR, go to Help > Restart box.

5. Once back up, run another TiVo service connection.

6. Reinstall the TiVo app.

7. Set up streaming. Click the following link for the instructions: Out-of-Home Streaming.
To respond to this email, please log into www.tivo.com/myaccount, go to Case History from Support & Help, and select Case No.: 10777677.

For additional information about TiVo service or products, please visit our customer support website at www.tivo.com/support. To view and make changes to your account information, visit www.tivo.com/myaccount.

We also have helpful How-To articles and User Guides to assist you with many topics, including Stream 4K. 

Direct replies to this email will not be received.


Sincerely,

Cyrell
TiVo Customer Support
www.tivo.com/support


----------

